# New bbs feature - exclude forum(s) from New Posts search



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

We've just installed a code modification that many of you have asked for -- the ability to exclude forums of your choice from the New Posts and Today's Posts search functions.

To configure which forums you wish to exclude go into your User Control Panel and click Edit Options.  You'll find this new option at the bottom of the page, under Miscellaneous Options.  Please read the instructions for use you'll find there.

The only forums you cannot exclude are the two TUG-related forums: TUG BBS, and TUG General.

(BBS Staff - you cannot exclude the private BBS Staff forum.   Review Managers cannot exclude the private Review Manager forum.)


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

Administratively, my setting this hack up with the correct permissions by usergroup and forum are a little tricky, and it's possible I may have made some errors.  If you find that forums you have excluded are still showing up in the New Posts and Todays Posts lists, please let me know so I can check your setup.


----------

